# The Flow of Time  (Part II)



## rcallaci (Jun 20, 2003)

THE CATS UP IN A TREE AND THE LADDER HAS BROKEN RUNGS

The paradox of time 

In my previous chapter I've stated, proposed and implied, that the past, present and future are simultaneous and concurrent events that are happening NOW! I've also proposed that our lives are a series of "Now Moments" that we breakdown, differentiate, catalogue and compartmentalize into separate categories of living moments. In the next few sections I will attempt to elucidate these thematic positions to the best that my limited abilities allow, and if successful they will provide a firm foundation to base my conclusions from.

The Now of time

Imagine for a moment that we can take a ride through time and witness past and future events as they happened and will happen. As we paddle our way downstream in the rippling river of time the past now becomes our present time and our future was just moments past. Past events flash before us ; we watch  empires rise and fall; we witness the evolution of man from a savage primal beast to a savage civilized man.; we gaze upon the dinosaurs as they roamed the earth and we look upon earth in its glorious infancy, pregnant with life , ready for birth, while at that  same moment , Hitler’s  scratching his ass,  Napoleon’s  picking his nose and Judas is hanging from a tree. As absurd and fantastical as this may seem, this paradox of time is nothing more then a matter of space. 

Space, Time, Curves and all that Stuff

Time is nothing more then the directional movement of space and information and space is nothing more then a vessel for  the movement of information and time. Which way does time move ? Does it move forwards, backwards, upwards, downwards or does it move in all these directions simultaneously ? Or does it even move at all? The obvious answer would be forward and being forward minded creatures that would be the sane answer as well. Simple observation tells us that time moves in a forward path but if one looks deeper, one then realizes that’s not always the case. If one views time in a literal sense , as the ticking of a clock from second to second or the aging of all life from birth to death or as nothing more then a physical linier sequential time piece that marks the passage of time in our physical reality, then in my opinion one will  forever be locked in the prison of time, counting the minutes till death , seeing only the obvious ,chained to the mundane. But if one is willing to view time three dimensionally, to open ones mind to the many different aspects and facets to the totality of time, then a myriad of realities of the impossible become possible , we are made aware of infinite possibilities, a vale is lifted from our eyes  and time takes on a whole new meaning.

The Stuff of Time

When one thinks about space , just regular old empty space , the kind we move around in, one can find themselves hard pressed to give an adequate explanation of what exactly space is. Space holds, embraces, and surrounds everything; air, dust,  gravity, protons,
neutrons, quarks,  me , you, trees, animals, the land, the ocean, the stars and the universe, in a seemingly  effortless invisible fashion. We have a very intimate relationship with space, we breath in it, move in it, lay in it, stare in it, work in it, play in it, and make love in it, yet we hardly know anything about it. When space is empty of all that it holds , the form or formlessness  that emerges is a vacuum of space. It sure sounds like nothing to me, so for all intents and purposes space in its naked form is NO THING or NOTHING. 


Nothingness is the embodiment 
Of everything
To touch the whole of nothing
Is to feel the presence
Of God

I fly to the empty void
Seeking the flaming fires 
Of my soul
Engulfing and entwining itself
In the stillness and emptiness
Of the nothingness
That surrounds us all

I hear deafening soundless voices
That reside on the outer edges  of chaos
filling my heart with dread and wonder 
For I sense  it’s the voice 
Of nothing

I Tremble, I Cower
I Fear, I Doubt
I Exult, I Praise
I Cry for Joy

I must go beyond
The illusions of the mind
Embrace the Stillness
The everything of nothingness

I, We, Them, Us
All search in the sea 
Of God
To quiet our
Restless Minds
Weary Hearts
And 
Heavy Souls
As we struggle not to drown
In the tidal wave
Of our doubt

To see Nothing
Is to see the face
Of God
And It
She, He 
Is Us
Everything
And
Nothing


THE LADDER IS FIXED BUT THE CAT IS NOWHERE TO BE FOUND

The Information of Time and Space

We are the stuff of vaporized  Stars which in turn became  that Vital Dust that filled and still fills up space and time,  forming the universe as it is today and will be tomorrow.   We are nothing more then a vast array of particles made through the intense heat of the Big Bang. Out of nothing came something and that something was us. The Stuff that fills space, (everything that is in the universe, physical and non physical) are nothing more then bits and pieces of information. The chair that your sitting on is nothing more then a certain combination of molecules, particles and chemical arrangements that forms the pattern of the chair by the content of information that makes a chair a chair. Your hands, eyes, feet, body, brain, hair and you  are nothing more than a mass of biological components produced by molecules that form the cell (the building block of life),  which consists of  chemical , organic and  mineral compounds created from  bits and pieces of code that instruct the organelles, chromosomes and proteins to concoct a genetic soup in the correct combination  and arrangement that forms the pattern of all that is you by the content of information that makes you, You.  As you stare and read these words that pour off the screen to your eyes , what are you thinking of?  Are you thinking about what I’m writing, or are you thinking about other things as well. What is thought? What is Mind ? In its  most simplest sense the mind is nothing more then  just  a receptacle for holding in and containing thought. And thought in its most fundamental form is nothing more then bit and pieces of information that fills the space within the mind while time gives those thoughts a sense of structure, order  and coherency. 



Into the depths 
of the darkened wood
a creeping doom follows me
as I walk among the ruins
that crumble in decay

lost among  broken memories 
of those who lost their way
never again to witness 
the glory of the day

 what once was 
 may have been 
 may yet again be

the wind blows the tears 
of a thousand souls 
upon my weary heart

the air turns sour 
at my breath
but walk on I must
to meet my fate 
beat my doom 

what else is their to do



A Sense of Time.

As I look at my reflection in the mirror a feeling of disbelief overwhelms me. For a split second my mind goes into a state of befuddlement and confusion  as I see an aged funny looking man staring back at me. Surely this can’t be me, this has to be some nasty trick of time.And so it is, time moves forward in a wink of the eye , our physical body slowly ages, becoming wrinkled and worn while in our minds eye, we age at a much different pace. It’s like our mind and body are in two different time zones. Our physical bodys adhere to the rules of the physics of time, they tick tock onward and forwards, from seconds to minutes to hours to days to weeks to months to years, till the body runs down and dies. But the flow of time for mind is much different , it more or less functions in a  non linier , non sequential pattern with time moving in different directions and speeds rather then in a tick tock fashion of the physical realm. Haven’t we all at one time or another lost our track of time. Doesn’t a hour sometimes seem like a minute and minut e at times like an hour. When one is engrossed in a project as I am now in writing this essay , hours can pass while I struggle with a single sentence but I take no notice in that passage of time, it seems like seconds or minutes or no time at all to me , it’s only when I pause in what I’m doing do I sense a passage of time, but even then I have no exact sense of time but I am once again partaking in the so called normal flow of time. It’s only when I look at the clock do I now exactly how much time has passed . Oh my , I can’t believe it’s three o’clock in the morning , where did time go, time sure does fly, I better get to bed.


The Tape of Time

Where does the past go when the present begins? Does it still exist with the same shape and form as the present?  Is  space and direction the only thing that separates the past from the present? Or does the past just fade into non-existence as present moments turn to future moments. When the present becomes the past when does the future become the present? What separates time from space? Is their a separation?  Is it its direction or the amount of information each possess that differentiates the one from the other?When the present becomes the past does the past remain static, unchanging , unalterable or like the present is it fluid, changeable and in constant flux?What of the future ? Does it exist now or is it yet to be? Is Time (past, present and future) just part of one big moment, a blink,a single flash, A Mote in Gods Eye . What lies outside of time?  Are their definitive answers to these questions? Do these questions really have an answer? It all depends on who you ask. And if one were asking me I’d say YES through speculation, contemplation and most of all imagination..


Out of the stillness 
of nothingness
a faint vibration 
a tiny stirring was caused 
and felt 
was heard
and came to Be

The First The One 
dared to Be 
creating more
just like Thee
Now their were Two 
then their were Three
knowingly seeding 
Disunity

Ah but they Hunger

Thirst

Struggle

And Yearn

Hoping to One Day Return

To Nowhere

In the womb of God


HERE ENDS PART TWO

I felt this would be a good time to stop. I hope I tickled your fancy just a little and didn’t bore you in to many places. I hope you tune in for part three and make sure you take your imagination with you.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 20, 2003)

Thank you, that was beautiful.  I do love your mind, your thoughts are things that I think of but don't have the talent to put so beautiful into words.  I have a short story on my website, poetry & writing links called, Lost Time.  Maybe you would like to take a peek at it?  My website is in my profile.

Thanks again

Kimberly


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 21, 2003)

Dear Kimberlybird

I just read your story "Lost Time" on your excellent website. I found the story to be outstanding. Your charactor locked himself up in the prison of time. 
What you expressed so well in ficton about time irregulaities is impressive and I just hope I did as half as well in my nonfictional piece.  By the way you are a wonderful writer and I shall visit youweb page often.

You look just like I thought you would..  Beautiful

Warmest Regards,
Bob


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 21, 2003)

Thank you Bob, I'm glad you liked my site and story.  I'm having a lot of fun building it.  Who said websites have to be boring.  And I even learned how to write HTML today, which made my day.  

Take care for now, and thanks for the compliment.

Kimberly


----------



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

One of the most fascinating things for a writer is the way their words are interpreted.  Especially in poetry.  I have received surprising feedback to my poems on a regular basis.  The reader takes the words written and adds their sense of lucidity and logic to them.  Some of the best poems I have written have been inspired by beautiful words (thoughts) written by someone else.  That is the magic of minds colliding.


----------



## Csira (Jul 3, 2003)

Your words were captivating. They had depth. Through some parts, they were particularly deep and hard to understand but later, especially in the poetry, the words absorb the reader again. I think most can relate, for I think curiosity is one thing all humans possess. Time and space are incredible concepts to think about, since they are so mystifying. I can't wait to read the next part. 

Oh, incidentally, while I was reading about the "traveling through time as one in a paddleboat and what direction time travels", I thought of a quote from a book I've been reading:



> "...Where _does_ time go?"
> "Behind us - or in front. It depends on which way you are looking."


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 4, 2003)

csira

Congratulations on your graduation from High School. You have a great future ahead of you, for one who is as talented and intelligent as you. I've been reading your story on your web site, enchanting, it is a pleasure to read. Follow your dreams, for they will come true for one as bright and sweet as you.  I thank you for your kind words, and insightful comments and I hope to begin on part 3 soon.


Warmest Regards,
Bob


----------



## Csira (Jul 12, 2003)

rcallaci said:
			
		

> csira
> 
> Congratulations on your graduation from High School. You have a great future ahead of you, for one who is as talented and intelligent as you. I've been reading your story on your web site, enchanting, it is a pleasure to read. Follow your dreams, for they will come true for one as bright and sweet as you.



Thank you. You are very kind to say that, and I thank you for reading it even though it is probably hard to read because I had to put five or ten chapters in one file. But, anyways, thanks for your advice. And I look forward to reading the next part. ^.^


----------

